#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Возрождение буддизма в Монголии

## Судхана

Возрождение буддизма в Монголии ― достижения и ошибки » Сохраним Тибет! | Тибет, Далай-лама, буддизм

http://savetibet.ru/2011/04/18/mongolia.html

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

довольно печально было читать. я лично считаю что на законодательном уровне следует приравнивать Буддийскую Дхарму и учения тиртикхов. иначе дойдет дело в лудщем случае как в Корее. проттестантов 40% католиков 10% и буддистов 20%.

----------

Дондог (11.05.2011)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> довольно печально было читать. я лично считаю что на законодательном уровне следует приравнивать Буддийскую Дхарму и учения тиртикхов. иначе дойдет дело в лудщем случае как в Корее. проттестантов 40% католиков 10% и буддистов 20%.


Дело не так печально, как вы думаете. Монголы изловчились пользоваться миссионерсвом для эмиграции. Например, мормоны выдают при окончании курсов какие-то подтверждения, затем монголы по этой линии эмигрируют, как бы религиозные беженцы. В эмиграции имеют первое время финансовую поддержку от своих христианских общин, церкви. потому и миссионеры вроде как активно работают в Монголии.

----------

Кунсанг (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> Дело не так печально, как вы думаете. Монголы изловчились пользоваться миссионерсвом для эмиграции. Например, мормоны выдают при окончании курсов какие-то подтверждения, затем монголы по этой линии эмигрируют, как бы религиозные беженцы. В эмиграции имеют первое время финансовую поддержку от своих христианских общин, церкви. потому и миссионеры вроде как активно работают в Монголии.


Я вообще считаю, что таким странам христианство с его лжеценностями надо запрещать.

----------

Джигме (13.05.2012), Кунсанг (15.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я вообще считаю, что таким странам христианство с его лжеценностями надо запрещать.


С монгольским христианством доходит до анекдотов в европе.  :Smilie:  Особенно те , кто себя обьявил протестантом. Им нужно хорошо знать католицизм, чтобы обьяснить основы протестантизма. Там такие перлы выдаются! может, кто позже книгу напишет...или фильм поставит.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.06.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> С монгольским христианством доходит до анекдотов в европе.  Особенно те , кто себя обьявил протестантом. Им нужно хорошо знать католицизм, чтобы обьяснить основы протестантизма. Там такие перлы выдаются! может, кто позже книгу напишет...или фильм поставит.


Дело не в этом, вся мирская идеология христианства сведена к "не согрешишь - не покаешься, не покаешься - не спасёшься" и "живём один раз - надо попробовать всё".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> У Монголии прекрасные перспективы вновь стать центром мирового буддизма. Но для этого мы должны ограничить деятельность миссионеров чуждых религий и сект, запретить деятельность тех из них, кто нарушает законы и наносит вред нравственности народа. Нам следует изменить свои законы для того, чтобы защитить традиционную религию и культуру.


Это ужасно. Не таким методом Будда распространял свое учение. Вместо того, чтоб полностью разбить учения сект в философских диспутах, проявить сиддхи и показать всем простым людям свою моральную чистоту и превосходство над другими учениями, ябедничают правительству и стенают о материальной базе. Может быть, секты распространяются, потому что они к народу ближе, а их проповедники - как люди лучше?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.06.2012), Дифо (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Это ужасно. Не таким методом Будда распространял свое учение. Вместо того, чтоб полностью разбить учения сект в философских диспутах, проявить сиддхи и показать всем простым людям свою моральную чистоту и превосходство над другими учениями, ябедничают правительству и стенают о материальной базе. Может быть, секты распространяются, потому что они к народу ближе, а их проповедники - как люди лучше?



Вы не так поняли. Монголы в секты не вдаряются, в христианство не переходят. Если " меняют "конфессию, то для эмиграции, не более и на время. То есть, считают такой поступок "лжехристианства" несерьёзным для себя. Возможностью для мягкой эмиграции с помощью этих же религиозных христианских организаций.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вы не так поняли. Монголы в секты не вдаряются, в христианство не переходят. Если " меняют "конфессию, то для эмиграции, не более и на время. То есть, считают такой поступок "лжехристианства" несерьёзным для себя. Возможностью для мягкой эмиграции с помощью этих же религиозных христианских организаций.


А в чем тогда проблема?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Дело не так печально, как вы думаете. Монголы изловчились пользоваться миссионерсвом для эмиграции. Например, мормоны выдают при окончании курсов какие-то подтверждения, затем монголы по этой линии эмигрируют, как бы религиозные беженцы. В эмиграции имеют первое время финансовую поддержку от своих христианских общин, церкви. потому и миссионеры вроде как активно работают в Монголии.


Хотя даже в шутку отказываться от Прибежища Будды есть оставление Прибежища. Но и тут возможно есть лазейка.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Хотя даже в шутку отказываться от Прибежища Будды есть оставление Прибежища. Но и тут возможно есть лазейка.


Вот и едут такие протестанты с предметами со свастикой, например, или с кожаными мешочкамина которых мантры выбиты, в которых песок Гоби, или освященные порошки, которые доказывать в европе надо, что не дурман, а сакральное из буддизма. Монголов , перешедших в христианство по серьёзному , не встречала. Хотя по выезду  им надо определенное время ходить на собрания тех организаций и общин, иметь книги в руках, не думаю, что они их вообще открывали. После всех курсов на вопрос" кто такой святой дух?" долго размышляют, впервые слышат обычно. Какой им Мартин Лютер, и вообще узнают некоторые, что он- не афроамериканец, а немцем был, да ещё и в 16 веке жил, им какой кальвинизм, не говоря о сектантстве. Придумали из миссионерства себе лазейку в эмигранство, секты и религиозные организации платят, создают суловия, решили пользоваться. Причем, поживут лет 5, ещё и детей родят, детям язык поставят, сами язык за их счет выучат и возвращаются домой.

----------


## Джигме

> Это ужасно. Не таким методом Будда распространял свое учение. Вместо того, чтоб полностью разбить учения сект в философских диспутах, проявить сиддхи и показать всем простым людям свою моральную чистоту и превосходство над другими учениями, ябедничают правительству и стенают о материальной базе. Может быть, секты распространяются, потому что они к народу ближе, а их проповедники - как люди лучше?


По вашему выходит что и наркомания гораздо ближе к народу и она чище и выше и превосходит любые религии.

----------


## Джигме

> Вот и едут такие протестанты с предметами со свастикой, например, или с кожаными мешочкамина которых мантры выбиты, в которых песок Гоби, или освященные порошки, которые доказывать в европе надо, что не дурман, а сакральное из буддизма. Монголов , перешедших в христианство по серьёзному , не встречала. Хотя по выезду  им надо определенное время ходить на собрания тех организаций и общин, иметь книги в руках, не думаю, что они их вообще открывали. После всех курсов на вопрос" кто такой святой дух?" долго размышляют, впервые слышат обычно. Какой им Мартин Лютер, и вообще узнают некоторые, что он- не афроамериканец, а немцем был, да ещё и в 16 веке жил, им какой кальвинизм, не говоря о сектантстве. Придумали из миссионерства себе лазейку в эмигранство, секты и религиозные организации платят, создают суловия, решили пользоваться. Причем, поживут лет 5, ещё и детей родят, детям язык поставят, сами язык за их счет выучат и возвращаются домой.


А я читал что среди молодежи много фанатичных неофитов, которые проявляют активность в распространении христианства. И их неокрепшие и не подготовленные умы быстро впитывают всю ложь которую им вдалбливают миссионеры. Читал историю про парня студента которому отец прислал мяса. Он начал благодарить бога за то что он прислал ему мясо. Дескать это бог так устроил что отец решил выслать мясо. Короче им вдалбливают старую сказку что все хорошее от бога а все плохое от дьявола и нехристей, в том числе и от буддизма. Еще им вдалбливают что Монголия отслалая страна именно потому что долго была буддийской а не христианской. А были бы монголы бы христианами то жили бы как на Западе.

----------

Кунсанг (15.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> По вашему выходит что и наркомания гораздо ближе к народу и она чище и выше и превосходит любые религии.


Как это по-моему выходит? Не сблаговолите ли пояснить?

----------


## Джигме

> Как это по-моему выходит? Не сблаговолите ли пояснить?


Ну вы же писали что "Может быть, секты распространяются, потому что они к народу ближе"
Наркомания тоже ближе к народу. Да же религия есть возвеличивающая марихуану.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> . Еще им вдалбливают что Монголия отслалая страна именно потому что долго была буддийской а не христианской. А были бы монголы бы христианами то жили бы как на Западе.


Монголы хорошо знают, что пытались стать теократическим государством. Очень гордый народ. прекрасно знают свой вклад в развитие буддизма. Хорошо знают свою историю.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Хотя даже в шутку отказываться от Прибежища Будды есть оставление Прибежища. Но и тут возможно есть лазейка.



Они считают, что эта ложь-ложь во имя добра. На то у них куча обьяснений. Как-то так.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну вы же писали что "Может быть, секты распространяются, потому что они к народу ближе"
> Наркомания тоже ближе к народу. Да же религия есть возвеличивающая марихуану.


Вы искажаете мои слова. Я писал:




> Может быть, секты распространяются, потому что они к народу ближе, _а их проповедники - как люди лучше_?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Вантус;471925]QUOTE]


Прежде всего финансово помогают. Возможностями учёбы в европе и Америке пытаются обращать в другую веру, обычно. хотя, как везде есть и лабильные, наверное, те, кому буддизм очень сложно понять даже на бытовом уровне.

----------


## Вантус

А чего б ламам финансово не помогать, бесплатно не врачевать и т.п.?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Значит, не могут. Ламы не всегда успевают для мирян тексты на монгольском даже написать. монастыри тоже должны на что-то существовать. Расходы у монастырей сейчас огромные, на подготовку качественных кадров, на возведение разрушенного, восстановление утраченного, да и не стоят на месте, развиваются. Любое развитие требует вложений.

----------

Сауди (15.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Монголы хорошо знают, что пытались стать теократическим государством. Очень гордый народ. прекрасно знают свой вклад в развитие буддизма. Хорошо знают свою историю.


Я думаю немногие монголы хорошо знают свою историю. И христиан стало много, так как проповедники им говорят что вот в буддизме говорится что ничего не надо, жизнь бренная штука, поэтому ни к чему не надо привязываться и из-за этого вы стали бедны и многие монголы верят в это.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Значит, не могут. Ламы не всегда успевают для мирян тексты на монгольском даже написать. монастыри тоже должны на что-то существовать. Расходы у монастырей сейчас огромные, на подготовку качественных кадров, на возведение разрушенного, восстановление утраченного, да и не стоят на месте, развиваются. Любое развитие требует вложений.


Если вы имеете в виду молитвы то их много есть на монгольском. Все популярные молитвы есть на монгольском. В сети есть несколько сайтов с текстами.

----------


## лесник

> Это ужасно. Не таким методом Будда распространял свое учение. Вместо того, чтоб полностью разбить учения сект в философских диспутах, проявить сиддхи и показать всем простым людям свою моральную чистоту и превосходство над другими учениями, ябедничают правительству и стенают о материальной базе. Может быть, секты распространяются, потому что они к народу ближе, а их проповедники - как люди лучше?


К слову, в Монголии использовались разные методы распространения буддизма. Хубилай явно поддерживал буддизм и притеснял тех же даосов, например. В 17-18 веках, помимо прочего, скотоводам, выучившим буддийскую молитву, ханы давали овцу или коня, стимулируя таким образом распространение учения. 

Если смотреть на современную Монголию, то в процентном отношении буддисты все равно превалируют. Действительно, многие монголы подходят к христианству довольно прагматично и просто используют миссионеров в своих целях, но есть и действительно искренне верующие. На мой взгляд, проблема тут не столько в деятельности христианских миссионеров, а в том, насколько сангха способна меняться, соответствовать высоким идеалам, привлекать людей и т.д. Когда обычный человек видит чистого опрятного мормона в костюме, который отказался даже от чая (который занимает важное место в монгольской пищевой культуре) и в целом ведет себя в соответствии с тем, что проповедует, и ламу, который не в состоянии соблюдать принятые обеты, он делает соответствующие выводы. В этом основная проблема, а не в активности христиан. В конце концов, Монголия - свободная страна, каждый может выбирать то, что хочет.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (15.05.2012), Дифо (16.05.2012), Кунсанг (15.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Монголы также были очень терпимы ко всем религиям если можно так сказать. Одни монгольские правители были христиане, другие мусульмане. В одной царской семье было несколько разных религий.

----------


## Кунсанг

Все таки активность христиан это проблема.

----------

Джигме (15.05.2012), Сауди (15.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ни чуть не проблема, ибо на все карма народа
у меня есть очень хорошие друзья среди христиан и христиан-монголов
не надо взращивать в себе предрассудки

кстати, во времена Чингисхана, племена Найман и Кераитов были уже несколько сотен лет как христиане

А конкретно в Бурятии Анинский дацан (Хоринский район) построен на месте католического костела (для главного храма собственно сам костел и использовался), да и Библию на бурятский перевели ОООООООчень давно.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> кстати, во времена Чингисхана, племена Найман и Кераитов были уже несколько сотен лет как христиане


Да, это известный факт, что среди монгол было много христиан-несториан. Причем, когда говорят о зверствах в отношении христианских монахов со стороны войск Чингисхана, то главные их виновники были как раз монголы-христиане, потому что православные и католики всегда жестоко преследовали несториан и это было местью.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## лесник

> Да, это известный факт, что среди монгол было много христиан-несториан. Причем, когда говорят о зверствах в отношении христианских монахов со стороны войск Чингисхана, то главные их виновники были как раз монголы-христиане, потому что православные и католики всегда жестоко преследовали несториан и это было местью.


А можете дать какие-то ссылки на источники такой информации?

----------


## Вантус

> А можете дать какие-то ссылки на источники такой информации?


Звучит уж больно правдоподобно (вспомним готов и герулов-ариан и их действия по погрому разных православных храмов), а источник, в котором это читал, поищу.

----------

лесник (15.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Монголы также были очень терпимы ко всем религиям если можно так сказать. Одни монгольские правители были христиане, другие мусульмане. В одной царской семье было несколько разных религий.



Монголы, во всяком случае ,- единственный народ, прошедший через все религии и вернувшийся к буддизму. Как можно было править народами, не изучая их языки, традиции, вероисповедание? Потому и приходилось кое-где не толко изучать, но и углубляться , как например потомки Хулагу в Персии, перешли и в ислам, и ушли в Индию в виде Великих Моголов. Христианство массово не перенимали , хотя были и у некоторых правителей жёны- монголки несторианками. Если Палеологи заигрывая с монголами выдавали своих принцесс замуж за монголов, ( памятни сявтыня есть в Стамбуле- церковь монгольской Богоматери, это принцесса византийская перед замужетсовм , выходя из конфессии, основала церковь. Пока она ехалал, сын Хулагу , её жених, погиб, и стла церковь святоым местом для православных. Хотя , если посмотреть на всё, то двоякий смысл получается.  Самые кровавые битвы были в Персии, битва в Багдаде, были уничтожены муллы, медресе и мечети- центры противостояния, библиотеки, что и по сей день вспоминают все персы, как черные года. если долго находиться, то перенимают и вероисповедание, как культуру и уже самоидентифицируются , как мусульмане. Да и удобно править, если основная масса исповедует иную религию. Политика. В той же Бурятии, сколько русских исповедует буддизм сейчас. Есть и такие буряты, кто отошел от буддизма в силу некоторых причин. Вне культуры сложно воспитывать в искусственной среде носителя своей культуры, веролисповедания.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Да, это известный факт, что среди монгол было много христиан-несториан. Причем, когда говорят о зверствах в отношении христианских монахов со стороны войск Чингисхана, то главные их виновники были как раз монголы-христиане, потому что православные и католики всегда жестоко преследовали несториан и это было местью.


Вантуз вы ошибаетесь. Несториан среди монголов было как раз очень мало. Было несколько чнгизидов и жен чингизидоов несторинан (одна из жен Хулагу, оснавателя Ильханата, была нестореанкой хотя сам Хулагу был буддистом и он строил много буддийских монастырей на территории современного Ирана и даже Средней Азии). Более того надо упомянуть что несторинасчтво из всех земель что завоевали монголы было в основном распространено в Средней Азии и Иране. Это кстати было причиной почему несториане по началу (пользуясь неофициальной поддержкой жены Хулагу) очень сильно "наезжали" на мусульман в Средней Азии и Иране и почему после они испытали на себе гнев мусульман, хотя до этого жили более-менее мирно. Короче сами спровоцировали конфликт. Что касается "преследования" о котором вы говорите то это не соответствует действительности. Монголы как и всегда жестоко расправлялись только с теми кто убивал их послов или с теми кто оказывал им жестокое сопротивление.

----------


## Джигме

> ни чуть не проблема, ибо на все карма народа
> у меня есть очень хорошие друзья среди христиан и христиан-монголов
> не надо взращивать в себе предрассудки
> 
> кстати, во времена Чингисхана, племена Найман и Кераитов были уже несколько сотен лет как христиане
> 
> А конкретно в Бурятии Анинский дацан (Хоринский район) построен на месте католического костела (для главного храма собственно сам костел и использовался), да и Библию на бурятский перевели ОООООООчень давно.


Ну на счет нескольких сотен лет это вы конечно вы перегнули....

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Жена Хулагу не препятствовала воспитанию сына в буддистской традиции. Хулагу был сильным правителем.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Dorje Dugarov;472032]ни чуть не проблема, ибо на все карма народа


На ваш взгляд, какая карма у России? Я что-то думаю, что очень тяжелая.

----------


## Джигме

> Жена Хулагу не препятствовала воспитанию сына в буддистской традиции. Хулагу был сильным правителем.


Еще бы она препятствовала. Вообще Хулагу был очень особенным человеком. Как полководцем так и правителем. Он обладая очень ограниченным ресурсом войск смог подчинить себе очень обширные территории. При том он был очень ревностным почитателем буддизма. За что я его очень уважаю))) 

PS так отвлеченно от темы.
Вообще несколько раз в истории складывалась такая ситуация что вся Средняя Азия могла стать чисто буддийской. Но видимо не хватило добродетелей у жителей оной.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Еще бы она препятствовала. Вообще Хулагу был очень особенным человеком. Как полководцем так и правителем. Он обладая очень ограниченным ресурсом войск смог подчинить себе очень обширные территории. При том он был очень ревностным почитателем буддизма. За что я его очень уважаю))) 
> 
> PS так отвлеченно от темы.
> Вообще несколько раз в истории складывалась такая ситуация что все Средняя Азия могла стать чисто буддийской. Но видимо не хватило добродетелей и жителей оной.


У Хулагу и евреи перенимали буддизм. В его дворе было много евреев, они первый период и были переводчиками. 
Не хватило и у греков в греко бактрийский период наработок. Недавние события с уничтожением статуй Будд в Афганистане, памятники были уничтожены. Вот там до 21 века охраняли те остатки монгольской армии, которых сейчас называют хазарами. правда, хазары тоже переняли ислам, но Будд не позволяли уничтожать веками.

----------

Джигме (15.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> ... Вот там до 21 века охраняли те остатки монгольской армии, которых сейчас называют хазарами. правда, хазары тоже переняли ислам, но Будд не позволяли уничтожать веками.


Как то плохо они их охраняли если учесть что в 18 веке иранский шах их (статуи) из пушек расстреливал забавы ради. Да потом я читал что хазарейцы такие же набожные мусульмане как и пуштуны.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Да, они тоже приняли ислам, но по сей день себя считают потомками монголов. В их языке даже имеются некоторые моногольские слова, И всё-таки считались со статуями Будды, могли бы и сами, как мусульмане, уничтожить.  Хазарейцы, или хазары, как они себя сами называют, =потомки тех армий, которые в центре Афганистана , где было противостояние, должны были обеспечивать спокойствие на путях  на территории, одна из причин конфликтов между хазарами и пуштнами как раз кроится в том, что пуштуны были веками под монголами, хазары и внешне отличаются от пуштунов. Эта армия монголов, как их тогда называли, позже их стали назыать хазарами, вообще-то состояла в основном из тюркоязычных народов, не самих монголов. В особо опасных местах монголы ставили нгн своих солдат. В Персии ставили армян, грузин, например, хотя командование было сугубо своим.

----------


## Кунсанг

> ни чуть не проблема, ибо на все карма народа
> А конкретно в Бурятии Анинский дацан (Хоринский район) построен на месте католического костела (для главного храма собственно сам костел и использовался), да и Библию на бурятский перевели ОООООООчень давно.


Так можно все оправдывать. Кто-то заболел. Ничуть не проблема. Это карма его. Конкретно в Бурятии Анинский дацан построен не на месте храма, а само здание это был храм православный. Местные духи и божества не дали завершить эту постройку, крест срывался сам несколько раз и т.п. Поэтому служб там и не начиналось. Они сами отказались от этой идеи. Также бурят крестили насильно, загоняли шашками в реку и крестили.

----------

Джигме (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Кунсанг;472321]Так можно все оправдывать. Кто-то заболел. Ничуть не проблема. Это карма его. 


У народов есть карма?

----------


## Eugeny

Связь с ложным учением создает неблагую камму.Джатака о мудреце чандале в помощь.

----------

Sucheeinennick (04.06.2012), Джигме (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Связь с ложным учением создает неблагую камму.Джатака о мудреце чандале в помощь.



Немцам бы правильное учение, такой талантливый нрод, так исторически всегда всё проигрывали, хотя столько создали для человечества, казалось бы.
Вот немцы исторически так талантливо всегда шли, всё получалось,но все войны всегда проигрывали неожиданно, при таком перевесе всего, при таком духе нации, сейчас очередная война- финансовая идёт, даже финансовый захват европы вроде удался, но не хватает наработок, такой кризис грянул....боюсь, дойдёт до развала европы точно.  
Основных заслуг не хватает, все свои многочисленные наработки сами же одним крупным неблагим поступком перечеркивают...что ли? 

Монголы тем, что вернулись к буддизму, наработали доп. заслуги? Если речь о выборе правильно учения. Есть народы, которые никогда не придут к правильному учению, страны арабского мира, при возможности выбора Учения отказались, тем ухудшили напарочь карму? Они были знакомы с буддизмом намного раньше, но не выбрали...

----------


## Eugeny

Для каждого вс индивидуально.Все таки у людей не коллективный разум.

----------

Дифо (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

если есть карма у народов, то , если у большинства благая карма или заслуги, то это и создаст карму народа, не правда ли?

----------


## Eugeny

нет никакой кармы народа.у каждого своя карма личная

----------

Sucheeinennick (16.05.2012), Дифо (16.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> На ваш взгляд, какая карма у России? Я что-то думаю, что очень тяжелая.


Увы, увы. Я не хотел бы начинать политические дебаты тут. Но мои политические пристрастия тут вроде хорошо известны.
Увы, я скоро присоединюсь к пятой волне эмиграции из России и всем тут рекомендую.

----------

Джигме (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Увы, увы. Я не хотел бы начинать политические дебаты тут. Но мои политические пристрастия тут вроде хорошо известны.
> Увы, я скоро присоединюсь к пятой волне эмиграции из России и всем тут рекомендую.



Все же не уедут. Кому-то и в России жить придется.

----------


## Джигме

> Все же не уедут. Кому-то и в России жить придется.


Таджикам, узбекам, киргизам, китайцам.......

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.05.2012), Дифо (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Конкретно в Бурятии Анинский дацан построен не на месте храма, а само здание это был храм православный. Местные духи и божества не дали завершить эту постройку, крест срывался сам несколько раз и т.п.


Это было уже после того как оттуда католики ушли, там целая миссия католическая была из Ватикана, к сведению. Я историк, я знаю, читал документы той эпохи.
Также там была неподалеку англиканская миссия. После того как эти ребята (католики и англикане) активные действия предпринимала РПЦ.

Сейчас, возрождением миссии (протестантской) занимается гражданин США, Дуглас Агнес. 
Между прочим мой хороший друг.
Он даже помогает мне с ритритами, возит меня к ритритному домику и обратно (после ритрита забирает). 
Очень хороший человек, и лично я признаю его право верить в Христа, так же как он признает мое право быть буддистом и заниматься практикой.
Дети у него очень хорошие, воспитанные.
Бывает когда он в гости приезжает к нам в Улан-Удэ, мы сидим пьем чай и говорим на религиозные темы, дети садятся и слушают нас и я считаю это очень правильно, будут образованными, с широтой взглядов.
Сейчас он всей семьей в Хоринске коней разводит (в Америке его семья фермеры в Монтане, тоже лошадьми занимаются).




> Также бурят крестили насильно, загоняли шашками в реку и крестили.


Это отговорка слабаков.
Одна ветка моих предков из Иркутской области (по отцовой линии). Лет 300-350 назад когда шла колонизация и русско-бурятская война один из моих пра-пра-пра (Алагуевского рода Булагат) со своим братом особенно сильно сражались против насаждения православия. Видать многих покрошили и оставшись вдвоем они переплыли через Байкал и вступили на территорию нынешней Бурятии.
Вот на таких как они держалась земля Бурятская. Когда они добрались до Кижинги, младший брат сбежал в Ацагатскую долину (понравилась ему долина). От него пошёл род Агвана Доржиева, а старший стал одним из сильных родов в Кижинге, соединившись (породнившись) с родом Худай (Кудай) они создали новую ветку Алагу Худай. Потомки этого рода приняли активное участие в политической и религиозной жизни Хори Бурят-Монголов вплоть до наших дней.
Так что, *кого в речку загоняли, а кто крепко саблю в руках держал* и в рожу бил. Бывают пассионарии и бывают болото (не люди).

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А вот эта несусветная глупость на savetibet меня конечно же особенно порадовала:




> Как монголы перестали проливать кровь людей и животных
> Из жизнеописания Третьего Далай-ламы Сонама Гьяцо
> 
> Наследник Хубилая Тимур оказался противником распространения миролюбивых положений буддизма, поэтому в период его правления Монголия отвергла эту религию и вновь возвратилась к древним шаманским культам и обрядам,*поощрявшим политику кровавых распрей и завоеваний.* В очередной раз *монгольское государство переживало мрачные времена*, когда народ его находил радость в недобродетели,


Это какие такие мрачные времена? Времена когда одно слово монгольская конница наводила ужас на целые города и страны неверных муслимов, крестоносцев, когда везде был мир и порядок, усмиренные мусульмане и китайцы сидели тихо и рот открывать боялись, это ЭПОХА ИМПЕРИИ И МИРОВОГО ГОСПОДСТВА мрачное то время???
Да это ВЕЛИКОЕ ВРЕМЯ РАСЦВЕТА, СПОКОЙСТВИЯ и ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ, 
ВРЕМЕНА КОГДА НЕВИННАЯ ДЕВУШКА С МЕШКОМ ЗОЛОТА С ОДНОГО КОНЦА ИМПЕРИИ МОГЛА СПОКОЙНО ПРОЕХАТЬ ЦЕЛОЙ В ДРУГОЙ КОНЕЦ ИМПЕРИИ.
Я такое время не могу назвать мрачным, тем более тибетцы сами попросили присутствия монгольской конницы у себя, ради усмирения врагов.
Это прекраснейшее время, которое однажды вернется, трудами моих единомышленников.

----------

Sucheeinennick (04.06.2012), Джигме (05.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Поколение тех, кому за 50 после ужасов перестройки крепко призадумалось, как воспитывать внуков, так как времени на детей не хватило, бабушек многим не хватало. Я бы ввела частные буддийские детсады, (мы же посещали проитестантский, с основами этики), так вот, буддистский детсад, где основы бы буддийской этики- основы поведения давали. Ввела бы частные буддистские школы, где основы буддизма , где понятие о буддистской живописи дают. Помню, очень удивилась, когда мой ребёнок в качестве домашнего задания в католической школе рисовал мандалу, правда, называется , наверное, мандалой. Кстати, эти частные детсады и школы были не очень дорогими. В месяц я платила около 400 евро с питанием и с продленкой. Там же было и питание, прогулки, домашнее задание и постоянный присмотр.  Все церковные праздники выучили там, что и как готовят, какие атрибуты должны быть к каким праздникам. Уроки музыки были, учились флейте, на рождество ходили по площадям и дети распевали хором рождественские песни, там же ставили спектакли на простенькие сюжеты типа св. Мартина, всё в виде сказки было. В наше время очень не хватает таких бабушек, как мои бабушки, одна из колыбельных в семье была " Ганга мурэнэй гургалдай...", сколько искала в сети эту песню, так и не нашла. Это- старинная песня паломников в Индию по святым местам. Сначала думала, что за Ганга и где она, а потом искала соловья в Индии.  :Big Grin: Муноо харахадам, табитай зон буряадаараа муу болошонхой. Турэлхи хэлэнэй хэшээл заабал оруулха хэрэгтэй. Мало того, что даже мое поколение старинные книги на старомонгольском читает с огромным трудом, если вообще читать умеет, эдэнэр аша -гушаяа яажа юумэндэ хургаха юм? Мне кажется, примерно такое же сделали мы и с Монголией, когда именно мы, буряты России, при помощи нас это произошло -введение кириллицы в Монголию. Те, кто родился в 20-х годах учились на латинице сначала, мое поколение уже не знало старомонгольского письма. Так же выглядит и в монголии. Они же свою литературу, как и мы, тексты читать не могут

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.06.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> нет никакой кармы народа.у каждого своя карма личная


карма народов существует, механизм описал Дандарон...
и коллективная карма рождает правителей: Калигула, Сталин, Гитлер...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (05.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> карма народов существует, механизм описал Дандарон...
> и коллективная карма рождает правителей: Калигула, Сталин, Гитлер...



Вооот, казалось мне, что вроде что-то давно читала про карму народов!

----------


## Кунсанг

Монголы прислушались к совету Его Святейшества 3 Далай-ламы и прекратили жертвоприношения животными. Мрачные относится к тому периоду когда монголы совершали такие жертвоприношения. Описывается пример как девушка девственница могла пройти пешком с сосудом полным золота через всю страну но не мешком.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Надо же, заговорили про Дандарона, сегодня нашла книжку Дандарона дома, уж не чаяла, думала давно утеряна книжка...И в главе о мантре "Ом- Ма-Ни- Пад-Ме-Хум" написано, что фламандский монах, побывавший в Каракоруме в 1254 году с дипломатической миссией от Людовика Девятого, познакомился с этой мантрой тогда впервые, в его описаниях упомянута мантра. Дандарон просил кстати, что эту Мани надо писать и произносить именно по слогам, никак иначе. Буду искать про карму народов теперь...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Буду искать про карму народов теперь...


Про коллективную карму у него в "Чёрной тетради".

----------

Sucheeinennick (06.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Ну для меня слова Дандарона ничего не значат.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну для меня слова Дандарона ничего не значат.


А зря. Гениальный человек был. Если вы достаточно подготовлены, его труды будут вам интересны. При отсутвии достаточной подготовки не всё и  не каждый поймёт. Кстати, у него написано , что высокомерие, непочтительность относятся к 2 общим отрицаиельным элементам, а самодовольство относится к  10 ограниченно встречающихся порочных элементам, не сочетающимся ни с одним из 5 видов сознания чувственного, ни с 4 элементами, исключающими друг друга. Это как раз подавляется именно знанием.  Это в Самсара-скандхе( группа двигателей)-58 дхарм.Неведение в списке 6 общих омраченных элементов- 6 дхарм. Вот как.

Мне интересно, в мою бытность его снова посадили и гайки всем закрутили, недавно я где-то читала, что его перезахоронили недавно на родине, в кижинге, в чине святых упоминается ? Говорят, небеса говорили в тот день, когда в субурган мощи заложили, радугами небеса цвели...Так было? То, что в нирване- понятно. Какой чин ему теперь? Он в тюрьме ушел в состояние самадхи и только через 7 дней разрешили его трогать , вроде. Он к своему уходу там, сидя в тюрьме всех подготовил, сам всё знал, когда и как уйдет.

----------


## Кунсанг

Тибетолог Андрей Стрелков встречался в Тибете с перерождением Бидии Дандарона. Сейчас он вроде настоятель монастыря. Джаягсы гэгээн.

----------

Sucheeinennick (07.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

перерождение было сразу, видимо. Он и родился тулку тибетским, его хотели увезти ещё ребёнком в Тибет. Но не дали по какой-то причине. Бесстрашный человек. Снова сражается, на него похоже. И будет сражаться, пока не победит. Моя семья с его краёв, вся семья особенная у них, отец и дядя тоже достигли больших высот и потомки достойные на свете этом у Дандаронов. Благословенный род.

"Еще во времена постройки знаменитой ступы Бодхнатх, что в Непале, согласно легенде, рассказанной Падмасамбхавой тибетскому царю Тисрон Децану[23], оба они в те далекие времена были участниками этого строительства. По окончании строительства во время ритуала Ганапуджи – жертвоприношения Древу Собрания всех Будд и святых – получили возможность взмолиться о будущем. Один из строителей пожелал родиться благим царем, покровительствующим буддизму, – это сам Тисрон Децан, другой пожелал родиться тантрийским йогином, дабы охранять Учение, – это был Падмасамбхава. Взмолился и Ворон, также помогавший в строительстве; он пожелал всегда рождаться устранителем препятствий при распространении буддизма. Этим Вороном, согласно кругу кудунских[24] религиозных преданий, и был в прошлом Бидия Дандарон." Вот как у нас его считали.

И он говорил, что привлечение русских к буддизму поможет бурятам выжить в мире, как народу. Но самое главное- рапсространение Учения.  Примерно так и получилось, у не говорю о смешанных браках и полукровках, говорю о том, что русские Бурятии почт все ходят в дацан, то есть идут к Сангхе непосредственно.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Интересно, все ли читали Лундэн? По-русски "Лундэн" как называется? Там, где познание будущего?

В "гэсэре" точно нет описанйи будущего, но в эпосах типа "Аламжи Мэргэн" или "Алтан Шагай" есть. про летающие железные птицы, про железных змеев, ещё где-то есть то, что люди будут жить быстро, в течении одной жизни будут по 5 , 10 жизней проживать или больше даже, не помню, но было. Воспринималось всё, как сказка, конечно.. Вот сейчас возможно и наступает это время, такое бысрое развитие всех технические новшеств, неожиданные перемены в жизни стран и народов, может сейчас и стали жить несколько жизней уже?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Нашла. “Закат Европы” Шпенглера – книга, которую Дандарон ценил как опыт изложения кармы народов и цивилизаций, отсюда его изложение кармы народов в "Черной тетради".
Дандарон пришел к выводу, что у народов и разных сообществ есть общие кармы. Согласно кармической теории, человек в этой жизни пожинает плоды, чьи семена посеял в прошлых рождениях. Тоже и с народами. Жизнь есть борьба за существование. А в этой борьбе основным руководителем выступают эмоции: неведение, страсть, гнев, гордость и зависть. Естественно, карма проявляется отрицательно. За отрицательную причину индивид обязан испытать отрицательное следствие, это в сансаре выражается страданием. У огромного количества индивидуумов характер кармы и результаты общие. Это он и называет общественной кармой. А все внешние проявления не важны. Ехал ли Ленин в запломбированном вагоне, была ли у Сталина паранойя (а Хрущева он вообще писал с маленькой буквы) это не суть важно. Все они марионетки. Перед общественной кармой целому народу приходится отвечать за свои грехи, за деспотизм, угнетение слабых, разврат и эгоизм, за атеизм и неверие... Дальше следует мысль о том, что тираны и диктаторы не так и виноваты. Конечно, без тиранов совсем обойтись Дандарон не мог. Невероятным кажется тот факт, что один человек может мучить десятки миллионов людей. Во всем, однако, карма. Если десятки миллионов соглашаются быть пассивным орудием в руках полоумных диктаторов, то диктаторы, собственно говоря, ни в чем не виноваты. Зло заключается не в том человеке, который его делает, а в том настроении умов, которое его допускает и терпит. Вожди не могут и не могли действовать вне законов общественной кармы; за то, что они сделали, они лично не заслуживают ни признательности, ни осуждения; сочувствовать им мы не можем, обвинять их мы не вправе, потому что мы знаем, что они только продукт той общественной кармы, которую создали десятки миллионов людей.

Проведя двадцать лет на каторге, Дандарон в итоге пришел к выводу, что тиран - вовсе никакой не тиран, а несчастная жертва общественной кармы. Причем дважды несчастная, потому что так и не понял ничего, а Дандарон понял. Во время первого срока осмыслил, во время третьего записал. И претензий предъявлять не стал, а, напротив, посочувствовал. Словом, на резкое: Архипелаг ГУЛАГ! Дандарон дружелюбно откликнулся: ГУЛАГ архипелаг! Мол, карму надо почистить.

Вот оно.

----------

Lanky (13.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

Не хочу никого обидеть, но мне кажется что личность Дандарона слишком уж переоценивается некоторыми людьми и слишком возвеличивается. Мне он тоже когда то казался таким особым, борцом (правда я так и не понял борцом с чем и против кого), который шел против течения. А на самом то деле его группа была очень малочисленной. Так сказать ничего не решающей и не решившей. Перемен он не сделал, буддизм не внедрил "на Западе" как он писал и говорил и уж тем более тантру. У христианских сект в то время было больше последователей, хотя их и гоняли сильнее. Я если честно даже не знаю как и у кого он передачи учений тантрических все свои получал. И имел ли он право на их передачу. Короче был местечковый учитель, с небольшой группой последователей которого сей час многие идеализируют. При этом как мне кажется был на самом деле не такой уж просветленный человек с такими же привязанностями как и многие другие. Помню читал его переписку с какой то женщиной к которой он не ровно дышал. так это были слова обычного человека с обычными привязанностями к обычной женщине. Он с ней так сюсюкался не по йогински. Не очень то было похоже на речь отреченного от привязанностей человека. И я если честно вообще не вижу никакого вклада Дандарона в развитие Дхармы в России. 
Заранее прошу прощение у всех кого моя речь могла задеть. Это не критика.

----------

Eugeny (15.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Помню читал его переписку с какой то женщиной к которой он не ровно дышал. так это были слова обычного человека с обычными привязанностями к обычной женщине. Он с ней так сюсюкался не по йогински. Не очень то было похоже на речь отреченного от привязанностей человека.


Я тоже как-то просматривала эту переписку. Ну а как йогин должен был общаться с ней, что бы быть понятым ею? :Wink: 

А учителем у него был Лубсан-Сандам.У него он и получал передачи.

----------

Джигме (15.06.2012)

----------


## лесник

> Не хочу никого обидеть, но мне кажется что личность Дандарона слишком уж переоценивается некоторыми людьми и слишком возвеличивается. .


Я думаю, надо рассматривать его в контексте времени. По нынешним меркам такой человек вряд ли кого-то сильно удивил бы. Но для того времени это был выдающийся человек и интересный мыслитель. Продолжая мысли Самдан Цыденова, он разработал концепцию необуддизма, попытку соединения философии и науки Запада с восточными учениями. Фактически он был пионером в этой области, которая сейчас активно разрабатывается рядом буддийских учителей. Он был человеком, который привлек к буддизму людей со всего Союза, это тоже было ново. Пусть этих людей было немного, но среди них были выдающиеся люди - востоковед Волкова, знаменитый философ Пятигорский, например. Монтлевич создал один из первых (если не первый) журналов по буддизму (Гаруда) и т.п. Кроме того, нельзя забывать, что Дандарон и еще один лама написали письмо Сталину, после чего был открыт  Агинский дацан и начал строиться Иволгинский. Разве это не вклад в развитие дхармы? В буддологию и тибетологию он также внес определенный вклад.

----------

Pema Sonam (15.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (15.06.2012), Джигме (15.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я думаю, надо рассматривать его в контексте времени. По нынешним меркам такой человек вряд ли кого-то сильно удивил бы. Но для того времени это был выдающийся человек и интересный мыслитель. Продолжая мысли Самдан Цыденова, он разработал концепцию необуддизма, попытку соединения философии и науки Запада с восточными учениями. Фактически он был пионером в этой области, которая сейчас активно разрабатывается рядом буддийских учителей. Он был человеком, который привлек к буддизму людей со всего Союза, это тоже было ново. Пусть этих людей было немного, но среди них были выдающиеся люди - востоковед Волкова, знаменитый философ Пятигорский, например. Монтлевич создал один из первых (если не первый) журналов по буддизму (Гаруда) и т.п. Кроме того, нельзя забывать, что Дандарон и еще один лама написали письмо Сталину, после чего был открыт  Агинский дацан и начал строиться Иволгинский. Разве это не вклад в развитие дхармы? В буддологию и тибетологию он также внес определенный вклад.



Я считаю, огромный вклад. Проявил в такие времена бесстрашие. Именно бесстрашие.

----------

Нико (16.06.2012), Саранка (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю, надо рассматривать его в контексте времени. По нынешним меркам такой человек вряд ли кого-то сильно удивил бы. Но для того времени это был выдающийся человек и интересный мыслитель. Продолжая мысли Самдан Цыденова, он разработал концепцию необуддизма, попытку соединения философии и науки Запада с восточными учениями. Фактически он был пионером в этой области, которая сейчас активно разрабатывается рядом буддийских учителей. Он был человеком, который привлек к буддизму людей со всего Союза, это тоже было ново. Пусть этих людей было немного, но среди них были выдающиеся люди - востоковед Волкова, знаменитый философ Пятигорский, например. Монтлевич создал один из первых (если не первый) журналов по буддизму (Гаруда) и т.п. Кроме того, нельзя забывать, что Дандарон и еще один лама написали письмо Сталину, после чего был открыт  Агинский дацан и начал строиться Иволгинский. Разве это не вклад в развитие дхармы? В буддологию и тибетологию он также внес определенный вклад.


И в тантрологию. Кажется, давно читала его любовную переписку с одной девушкой. Впечатлило.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

С женщиной той было. Но и эти письма стали великолепным пособием по этике, даже это - документ. Удивительно, что женщина сохзранила и дала издать его письма, не тот сосуд выбрал, казалось бы. Но предназначение этих отношений было ,возможно, совершенно иным. не для нас ли всех это было одним из документов? Так доступно описывал техники йоги, свои омрачения, и у лам бывают омрачения, и они борьбу ведут со своими омрачениями, он прекрасно осознавал, разбирал, думаю, это его не принижает, пытался жить по-мирски, не дано было, так хочется думать. Всё на свете, как мы хотим понимать, как мы видим. Помню ламу, которого насильно вместо расстрела отправили на фронт, так он всю войну прошел без царапинки, все спрашивали, что он там делал, а он в лазаретах работал. Так тот всегда молчал . Другой, лет 17 сидел в тайге, всю войну просидел, отшельничество такое было, йогой занимался, тому после войны дали место в дацане. Даже тогда по-разному всё складывалось у лам. Кого растсреляли, семьи репрессировали , родственников даже не осталось у многих, шабганцу одну освободили с психическими расстройствами, её было жалко всем. Пытали и мучали бедную, видимо, нечеловечески. Кто же думал, присоедняясь к России, что такой геноцид из-за веры будет. Когда масса в ужасе ушли в подполье, когда ламы из лагерей вернувшись, ушли в отшельники  , не всем лостались места в дацанах, да и мало вернулось, расстреляли цвет нации в 1937 году, в большинстве своем, был такой , как Дандарон. Про них и говорили, что они станут архатами. И не он один, Дандарона и тех критиковать мы не можем. Другой уровень. Есть и такое, герои нашего времени.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

"Когда нации одна за другой были посланы на землю, каждой из них Бог дал специальное Слово, или Весть, которую она должна принести в мир и сообщить это, исключительно ей свойственное Слово от Вечного. Если взглянуть на историю наций, то через уста ее народов мы сможем услышать звучание этой вести, и это является даром этой нации миру по пути к идеальному человечеству", 

еле нашла. В лекциях Анни Безак. Вот примерно что и говорил Дандарон, что буряты и калмыки должны в Россию Весть принести. Что предназначение такое и бурят и калмыков, монгольских народов. Сам и был такой Вестью тоже. Хотя вещали монгольские народы давно и долго. Может, началось всё-таки? Может, сдвинулось всё?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот примерно что и говорил Дандарон, что буряты и калмыки должны в Россию Весть принести. Что предназначение такое и бурят и калмыков, монгольских народов. Сам и был такой Вестью тоже. Хотя вещали монгольские народы давно и долго. Может, началось всё-таки? Может, сдвинулось всё?


Да как-то буддизм был уже известен русским за полвека до Дандарона, вообще-то. И — если смотреть по современной ситуации в России — тибетцы сделали для распространения буддизма среди русских гораздо больше, чем монгольские народы. Так что про предназначение народов —это слова красивые, не более.

----------

Джигме (17.06.2012), Кузьмич (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Дандарона критиковали некоторые ламы что он начал давать Учение тантры неподготовленным западным людям. То есть монголы и не стремились передавать Учение на запад. Важно сохранять Учение. Тогда те кто заинтересован в нем, всегда могут прийти к нему. Такой один принцип. Как сохранять в чистоте небольшой источник воды и тогда к нему придут люди напиться. Или сравнивают с пчелой и нектаром. Там где есть нектар, пчела сама его найдет.

----------

Sucheeinennick (17.06.2012), Тао (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И он говорил, что привлечение русских к буддизму поможет бурятам выжить в мире, как народу. Но самое главное- рапсространение Учения.  Примерно так и получилось, у не говорю о смешанных браках и полукровках, говорю о том, что русские Бурятии почт все ходят в дацан, то есть идут к Сангхе непосредственно.


К сожалению буряты не выживают как народ а все больше растворяются в русских. Большое поглощает малое. Сейчас особенно много смешений и дети уже больше русскими будут и их потомки будут русскими, да и во многих бурятских семьях не говорят по бурятски, не говоря о простом незнании языка. 
Я понимаю если бы буряты старались создавать семьи внутри своего народа, но такого нет. 
Съездить в дацан это стало просто как некий обязательный обычай чтобы все в семье было хорошо, чтобы никто не болел. Посмотреть борьбу, буузы покушать. О непосредственном осмысленном приходе к Сангхе как к Прибежищу нет и речи.

----------

Джигме (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> К сожалению буряты не выживают как народ а все больше растворяются в русских. Большое поглощает малое. Сейчас особенно много смешений и дети уже больше русскими будут и их потомки будут русскими, да и во многих бурятских семьях не говорят по бурятски, не говоря о простом незнании языка. 
> Я понимаю если бы буряты старались создавать семьи внутри своего народа, но такого нет. 
> Съездить в дацан это стало просто как некий обязательный обычай чтобы все в семье было хорошо, чтобы никто не болел. Посмотреть борьбу, буузы покушать. О непосредственном осмысленном приходе к Сангхе как к Прибежищу нет и речи.



Многие эмигрировали напросто. Уже ни одного крупоного города нет в европе, где бы бурят не было. у нас была конференция одна 5 лет назад, приехали из 25 стран европы на конференцию 15 бурят. Это те, кого видно было. Уже общины пошли везде бурятские. Жаль, но во всех религиях "вестники" уничтожались. В христиансве все апостолы , например. Так что, с бурятами то же?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да как-то буддизм был уже известен русским за полвека до Дандарона, вообще-то. И — если смотреть по современной ситуации в России — тибетцы сделали для распространения буддизма среди русских гораздо больше, чем монгольские народы. Так что про предназначение народов —это слова красивые, не более.



Ну, если через Агвана Доржиева смотреть, то опять бурят, вообще-то. Далай лама 13 вряд ли думал о России, если бы не такие Учителя. Цыбиков бы тоже не получил денег на экспедицию. и немце Отто Ренц наполовину бурят по матери, но это уже другая история.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Многие эмигрировали напросто. Уже ни одного крупоного города нет в европе, где бы бурят не было. у нас была конференция одна 5 лет назад, приехали из 25 стран европы на конференцию 15 бурят. Это те, кого видно было. Уже общины пошли везде бурятские. Жаль, но во всех религиях "вестники" уничтожались. В христиансве все апостолы , например. Так что, с бурятами то же?


Это потому что буряты зайгуул.

----------


## Топпер

> . В христиансве все апостолы , например. Так что, с бурятами то же?


Не все. Иоанн умер своей смертью, от старости. Да и Иуда повесился сам.

----------


## Сауди

> Не все. Иоанн умер своей смертью, от старости. Да и Иуда повесился сам.


А есть какие-нибудь сторонние не христианские жизнеописания этих людей?

----------


## Топпер

> А есть какие-нибудь сторонние не христианские жизнеописания этих людей?


Не искал. Но в данном случае зачем, если сами христиане считают так, как я написал выше.

----------


## Anthony

> "Когда нации одна за другой были посланы на землю, каждой из них Бог дал специальное Слово, или Весть, которую она должна принести в мир и сообщить это, исключительно ей свойственное Слово от Вечного. Если взглянуть на историю наций, то через уста ее народов мы сможем услышать звучание этой вести, и это является даром этой нации миру по пути к идеальному человечеству", 
> 
> еле нашла. В лекциях Анни Безак. Вот примерно что и говорил Дандарон, что буряты и калмыки должны в Россию Весть принести. Что предназначение такое и бурят и калмыков, монгольских народов. Сам и был такой Вестью тоже. Хотя вещали монгольские народы давно и долго. Может, началось всё-таки? Может, сдвинулось всё?


А почему не индусы должны были принести эту весть?  :Smilie: 
Почему буряты, а не к примеру - тибетцы? 

Когда "Бог создавал нации", калмыки с бурятами вообще существовали как вид? Или же, все таки была одна кучка монголоидов (без бурятов, калмыков и тибетцев) ?
А потом... спустя кучу времени..  решили, что из всех монголоидов именно буряты понесут слово Будды.
Чудеса да и только  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А почему не индусы должны были принести эту весть? 
> Почему буряты, а не к примеру - тибетцы? 
> 
> Когда "Бог создавал нации", калмыки с бурятами вообще существовали как вид? Или же, все таки была одна кучка монголоидов (без бурятов, калмыков и тибетцев) ?
> А потом... спустя кучу времени..  решили, что из всех монголоидов именно буряты понесут слово Будды.
> Чудеса да и только


Неясно изложила, пардон. Для России Вестники. То, что монголы и буряты- одно вы не знаете? . Это в России не хотелось, чтобы само слово звучало монгол, потому теперь- буряты. Я, например, родилась в Бурят-Монгольской АССР, у меня свидетельство о рождении вызывало довольно большие проблемы раньше за границей, так как нужно было везде обьяснять, что Бурят-Монголия существовала , так как вопрос был "когда я приняла гражданство России и почему я вышла из гражданства Монголии". Вы себе не предстваляете, что посольства забыли даже, что Бурятская АСРР была Бурят-Монгольской. 
Если вам не нравится, что бур\яты- Вестники, как вам больше нравится.  Когда Бог создавал нации, некоторых европейских народов не было вообще.  И это не мои слова. Про нации- из лекций Ании Безант, которые разбирал Дандарон однажды. 
О бурятах, считается, Если говорить об Индии- да, что ( религия по истокам своим-из Индии, хотя и желтошапочники, еда-из Китая, ( видимо буузы имеются ввиду, одежда -монгольская, а душа-тибетская. Если это вам опять не понравится, сразу сорри. Вроде центр буддизма России в Бурятии и останется там, уверяю вас.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Не все. Иоанн умер своей смертью, от старости. Да и Иуда повесился сам.



До 313 года были гонения. То есть до императора Константина. 3 века. Все христианские святые- великомученики в превалирующем своём большинстве.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Это потому что буряты зайгуул.


Так вынудила жизнь.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А есть какие-нибудь сторонние не христианские жизнеописания этих людей?



мусульманские. Те тоже любят мученичество. Иса, муса, и так далее.

----------


## Нико

> Когда Бог создавал нации, некоторых европейских народов не было вообще.  И это не мои слова. Про нации- из лекций Ании Безант, которые разбирал Дандарон однажды.


Т.е. некий Бог всё же создал нации???




> Вроде центр буддизма России в Бурятии и останется там, уверяю вас.


Не хочу задеть национальные чувства, но далеко не все высокие ламы разделяют Вашу точку зрения.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Когда Бог создавал нации, некоторых европейских народов не было вообще.  И это не мои слова. Про нации- из лекций Ании Безант, которые разбирал Дандарон однажды.


О каком боге речь.



> Вроде центр буддизма России в Бурятии и останется там, уверяю вас.


А калмыки считают, что в Калмыкии.



> До 313 года были гонения. То есть до императора Константина. 3 века. Все христианские святые- великомученики в превалирующем своём большинстве.


Опять же не все.

----------


## Eugeny

> Неясно изложила, пардон. Для России Вестники. То, что монголы и буряты- одно вы не знаете? . Это в России не хотелось, чтобы само слово звучало монгол, потому теперь- буряты. Я, например, родилась в Бурят-Монгольской АССР, у меня свидетельство о рождении вызывало довольно большие проблемы раньше за границей, так как нужно было везде обьяснять, что Бурят-Монголия существовала , так как вопрос был "когда я приняла гражданство России и почему я вышла из гражданства Монголии". Вы себе не предстваляете, что посольства забыли даже, что Бурятская АСРР была Бурят-Монгольской. 
> Если вам не нравится, что бур\яты- Вестники, как вам больше нравится.  Когда Бог создавал нации, некоторых европейских народов не было вообще.  И это не мои слова. Про нации- из лекций Ании Безант, которые разбирал Дандарон однажды. 
> О бурятах, считается, Если говорить об Индии- да, что ( религия по истокам своим-из Индии, хотя и желтошапочники, еда-из Китая, ( видимо буузы имеются ввиду, одежда -монгольская, а душа-тибетская. Если это вам опять не понравится, сразу сорри. Вроде центр буддизма России в Бурятии и останется там, уверяю вас.


Анни Безант это вообще теософка,Дандарон заодно лекции Блаватской и Рериха не разбирал?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Видимо, её работы имели значение, если разбирались.  тот Бог, про которого она писала, это - её обозначение. Не моё. Дандарон изучал западную теософию, конечно же. Иначе зачем ему пытаться соединять? С Рерихом-сыном встречался, работатли вроде плодотворно, но Рерих умер скоропостижно. Госпожу Блаватскую разбирал или нет, не знаю. Как-то даже не интерсовало это.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> О каком боге речь.
> 
> А калмыки считают, что в Калмыкии.
> 
> Опять же не все.


Безант так обозначила. 

Там тоже есь Сангха, Илюмжинов  старается, но официально всё-таки в Бурятии останется, так как рядом Монголия. Это уже политика, насколько я знаю, останется в Бурятии, Илюмжинов сокрушался, ему бы очень хотелось , наверное.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Т.е. некий Бог всё же создал нации???
> 
>  Анни Безант так писала..
> 
> 
> Не хочу задеть национальные чувства, но далеко не все высокие ламы разделяют Вашу точку зрения.


Если бы у меня бли ярковыраженные национальные чувства, жила бы в Бурятии  или хотя бы в России. Я даже не собираюсь обратно.

----------


## Anthony

> Когда Бог создавал нации, некоторых европейских народов не было вообще.


Да не об величии европиойдов я говорю  :Big Grin: 





> Вроде центр буддизма России в Бурятии и останется там, уверяю вас.


Да ради Бога. Жалко что ли  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (18.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> О каком боге речь.


О нормальном пейсатом Боге  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Безант так обозначила. 
> 
> Там тоже есь Сангха, Илюмжинов  старается, но официально всё-таки в Бурятии останется, так как рядом Монголия. Это уже политика, насколько я знаю, останется в Бурятии, Илюмжинов сокрушался, ему бы очень хотелось , наверное.


Ну официально как раз не из за Монголии а из за того что буряты, а конкретно Хамбо лама  оказался по сговорчивее чем калмыки с тувинцами, так как Хамбо лама на автокефалию претендует и на самодостаточность "бурятской"  сангхи (хотя сколько там всего монахов?) И тибетцев там на сколько я знаю к управлению не допускают, и соответственно про оккупацию Китаем Тибете тоже ни слова и с Кремлем заискивает. А в Калмыкии и Тыве другая картина. Тело тулку вообще из Америки и ставленник Далай ламы, и такому человеку Кремль не будет доверять. Короче говоря это политика, и даже не религиозная.

----------

Нико (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну, если через Агвана Доржиева смотреть, то опять бурят, вообще-то. Далай лама 13 вряд ли думал о России, если бы не такие Учителя. Цыбиков бы тоже не получил денег на экспедицию. и немце Отто Ренц наполовину бурят по матери, но это уже другая история.


Вклад Цыбикова в этнографию Тибета, конечно же, никто не отрицает. Но для распространения Дхармы среди русских гораздо больше сделали тибетские учителя, такие как Ело Ринпоче, а не буряты. Учителей-тибетцев в европейскую часть России приезжает в разы больше, чем бурятских и калмыкских, я вот о чём.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (18.06.2012), Джигме (19.06.2012), Нико (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Учителей-тибетцев в европейскую часть России приезжает в разы больше, чем бурятских и калмыкских, я вот о чём.


И при этом у них нет вопроса "зачем вам наш бурхан, у вас свой бог есть!". 
А касательно распространения Дхармы в России - думается, русские буддологи сделали для этого не меньше (а даже и больше) бурятов и калмыков в своё время - Щербатской, Ольденберг, Обермиллер и другие.
(потому что к европейцам проще подступиться со стороны интеллекта, как мне кажется, потому и буддологи сначала, а не живая традиция сразу)

----------

Pema Sonam (18.06.2012), Нико (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Но для распространения Дхармы среди русских гораздо больше сделали тибетские учителя, такие как Ело Ринпоче, а не буряты. Учителей-тибетцев в европейскую часть России приезжает в разы больше, чем бурятских и калмыкских, я вот о чём.


И датские исчо )) Вот уж где знамение, так знамение. Евразийского масштаба )

----------


## Anthony

> А касательно распространения Дхармы в России - думается, русские буддологи сделали для этого не меньше (а даже и больше) бурятов и калмыков в своё время - Щербатской, Ольденберг, Обермиллер и другие


И другие гусские  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> И другие русские


А кто, если не секрет?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И датские исчо )) Вот уж где знамение, так знамение. Евразийского масштаба )


Оставьте.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Тибетцы везде. Везде идут учения, везде создаются центры. не только в России. Везде всем дают посвящения, приглашаются все. кто интресуется, в европе очень активно, так как европа богаче, чем Россия, боаготворительности от европейцев больше в центры. И это нужно. Всё нужно. Даже интерсующиесй нужны. вообще, давайте, без нацобид. А то переродимся как раз в те национальности, котолрых хотим обидеть , по азкону кармы именно так и поулчится. Все нужны. даже те, кто завтра , возможно , будет буддистоми , возможно, бурятом- калмыком-монголом, тибетцем.. Но, правда, быть бурятом, монголом, калмыком и тибетцем  в европе намного легче, чем у себя на родине сейчас. К моему сожалению.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> И другие гусские


Евреи в буддизме много сделали. Хотя бы переводили на языки много. Тоже огромный вклад.

1933 war es noch möglich, den ersten Europäischen Buddhistischen Kongress in Berlin zu veranstalten (initiiert übrigens von einem NSDAP-Mitglied). Nicht lange danach verließen die ersten Buddhisten jüdischer Herkunft das Land Siegmund Feniger (Nyânaponika

В 1933 году в Берлине ещё было возможным организовать первый Европейский конгресс буддистов.( по инициативе одного члена Нац.-соц партии). Незадолго после того страну покидают первые буддисты  еврейского происхождения, Зигмунд Фенигер( монах Нянапоника).

----------

Топпер- (22.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> И при этом у них нет вопроса "зачем вам наш бурхан, у вас свой бог есть!". 
> А касательно распространения Дхармы в России - думается, русские буддологи сделали для этого не меньше (а даже и больше) бурятов и калмыков в своё время - Щербатской, Ольденберг, Обермиллер и другие.
> (потому что к европейцам проще подступиться со стороны интеллекта, как мне кажется, потому и буддологи сначала, а не живая традиция сразу)


Живая традиция у масс. Массы - очень важно. Представьте, чем больше людей молится, тем сильнее, и лам кто воспитывает в семье. кто их рожает, кто с самого начала ведёт ? Я понимаю ваших мам, они не все одобрят вас. Я же своего ребёнка обязательно поведу, ещё и друзей ребёнка прихвачу, да ещё и оплачу, в надежде, что кто-ло лучше отнесётся, заинтресуется. " Зачем бурхан вам- понятно ведь". Но времена меняются, 10 елт назад не был интренета, сейчас через нет поступает инфо столько, вся инфа стала доступной. мы свои книги и молитвы всю жизнь в тетрадях возили. Кто-то должен молиться, воспитывать лам даже в те времена должен был, хотя бы чьи-то семьи готовили лам, традиция не прерывалась, а моглда бы. коглда у вас не было модным. Втихаря так запуганно молились. я и сейчас не могу открыто держать алтарь, хотя живу в свободной стране, всё ранво у меня в самой дальней комнате, тьак чтоюбы никого чужого не смущал...

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Der Buddhismus ist hierzulande keine geistige Modeerscheinung, sondern seit über 150 Jahren Bestandteil der deutschen Kultur. Den ersten Kontakt zwischen dem deutschen Kulturkreis und der Lehre des Buddha fand im Süden Russlands statt: Bereits in der zweiten Hälfte des 18. Jahrhunderts treffen hier wolgadeutsche Siedler auf das buddhistischen Volk der Kalmüken. Der russlanddeutsche Wissenschaftler Isaak Jakob Schmidt (1779-1847) gilt als einer der ersten westlichen akademischen Buddhologen

Ну и от кого буддизм в Германии? Буддизм в Германии- не модное веяние времени, а является на протяжении 150 лет частью немецкой культуры. Первые контакты немецкой культуры с будиийским Учением  произошли уже во  второй  половине 18 века на юге России, когда немецкие волжские переселенцы встретились с калмыками.. , кстати, только в Германии 250 000 активных буддистов, не считая эмигрантов из буддистских регионов. Не считая Австрии, Швейцарии, где уже и монастрыи. Кстати, в Швейцарии потомки Жамьяна Бадмаева, бурята, ( зовут владельца Александр Бадмаев)владеют всемирно известной фирмой по производству медикаментов по тибетской медицинге и светилой мирового масштаба считается эмчи Дугаров, тоже бурят.

----------


## Нико

> Живая традиция у масс. Массы - очень важно.


Чё-то Брежневым повеяло.... А ещё есть лозунг такой: "Лучше меньше, да лучше". Буддизм -- далеко не для масс. ИМХО.





> я и сейчас не могу открыто держать алтарь, хотя живу в свободной стране, всё ранво у меня в самой дальней комнате, тьак чтоюбы никого чужого не смущал...


А в чём проблема, в свободной стране? На Вас могут завести уголовное дело за буддийский алтарь, или как?

----------

Кузьмич (20.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

А вы попробуйте всю жизнь с закрытым алтарём жить, вам же даже и не представить, правда? 
В тибете, Непале не для масс?  В Бурятии не для масс? Кто так решил? Когда? А вы кто? не представитель массы?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Sucheeinennick;480920]А вы попробуйте всю жизнь с закрытым алтарём жить, вам же даже и не представить, правда? 

Да представить себе могу очень даже. Просто в свободной-то стране... Как-то странно.





> В тибете, Непале не для масс?  В Бурятии не для масс? Кто так решил? Когда? А вы кто? не представитель массы?


Да я так, погулять вышла.... Какие массы...

----------

Топпер- (22.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Нико;480921][QUOTE=Sucheeinennick;480920]А вы попробуйте всю жизнь с закрытым алтарём жить, вам же даже и не представить, правда? 

Да представить себе могу очень даже. Просто в свободной-то стране... 


Привычка оказывается, у бурят жить с алтарём подальше от глаз чужих. не вытравить даже. не то, что у 100.000 вьетнамцев , живущих в Германии, у них точно не будет такого. Тоже вроде социализм был.... 
То, что вы гуляете- ваше дело.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Sucheeinennick;480923][QUOTE=Нико;480921]


> А вы попробуйте всю жизнь с закрытым алтарём жить, вам же даже и не представить, правда? 
> 
> Да представить себе могу очень даже. Просто в свободной-то стране... 
> 
> 
> Привычка оказывается, у бурят жить с алтарём подальше от глаз чужих. не вытравить даже. не то, что у 100.000 вьетнамцев , живущих в Германии, у них точно не будет такого. Тоже вроде социализм был.... 
> То, что вы гуляете- ваше дело.


Смелее надо быть уже. Не зацикливаться на социализме. А гулять ещё никто никому не запрещал.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Нико;480925][QUOTE=Sucheeinennick;480923]


> Смелее надо быть уже. Не зацикливаться на социализме. А гулять ещё никто никому не запрещал.




Мне смелее? куда уж смелее? Я и так смелая, во всем и всегда. Незаметно? А алтарь подальше- привычнее, как-то. догадайтесь с 3 раз, почему такая привычка. Сама недавно обнаружила. даже не знала.
Вы уж гуляйте, никто не запрещал, и не запретит. особенно в буддизме. Тем более, что сами все за всё и ответят.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Sucheeinennick;480928][QUOTE=Нико;480925]


> Мне смелее? куда уж смелее? Я и так смелая, во всем и всегда. Незаметно? А алтарь подальше- привычнее, как-то. догадайтесь с 3 раз, почему такая привычка. Сама недавно обнаружила. даже не знала.
> Вы уж гуляйте, никто не запрещал, и не запретит. особенно в буддизме. Тем более, что сами все за всё и ответят.


Ну, у нашего поколения не принято алтари прятать. Я догадалась, почему у Вас такая привычка. Но все мы были и, видимо, остаёмся, в чёрных списках. Не мне Вам это говорить. 

А про "гулять".... Слово многозначное.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

1822 verboten russische Behörden die Missionierung der Kalmüken durch Russlanddeutsche, doch deren Interesse an ihnen blieb bestehen. Als sich einige Jahrzehnte später an der Universität Leipzig die Zentralasienkunde als Forschungszweig etablierte, spielten die Verbindungen der aus Sachsen stammenden Herrnhutern mit den mongolischen Völkern Russlands (zu denen die Kalmüken gehörten) eine wichtige Rolle. Bereits 1882 konnte man in Leipzig mongolisch bzw. tibetisch lernen

Русские чиновники запретили миссионерство калмыков через российских немцев, но интерес сохранился. Через несоклько десятилетий, когда в университете Лейпцига начинает развиваться изучение Центральной Азии, важную роль играют связи с монгольскими народами России( к которым относятся калмыки)  немцев саксонского происхождения ( немцев-переселенцев). *Уже в 1882 в Лейпциге можно было изучать монгольский и тибетский языки.* Как бы вы думали, кто всё это преподавал? и Далай Ламе Тринадцатому связи все в Германии наладил кто интересно, не только в Германию, но и в Париж. И кто бы его сопровождал, интересно? И сам Далай Лама все лекции там тогда читал в европе?
И " любовь особая" такая откуда к калмыкам и бурятам  в России и СССР теперь откуда, интересно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

In Wien kam es 1923 zur ersten bekannten Gründung einer Buddhistischen Gemeinschaft Österreichs. In der Schweiz gab es zwar bereits kurz nach der Jahrhundertwende engagierte Einzelpersonen. Es dauerte aber bis 1942, als mit der Buddhistischen Gemeinde Zürich der erste Zusammenschluss schweizerischer Buddhisten entstand

Der Buddhismus erhielt auch Eingang in die Deutsche Literatur. Bekannt sind neben einigen Dichtungen von Rainer Maria Rilke (1875-1926) aus der Zeit zwischen 1905 und 1908 besonders Werke von Hermann Hesse (1877-1962). Er hatte von einer längeren Asienreise einen äußerst kritischen Eindruck der dortigen buddhistischen Realität bekommen, war aber von der Biographie des Buddha durchaus angetan. In seinem Roman Siddhartha - 1922 erschienen und inzwischen ein Klassiker von Weltrang - schildert er die Geschichte eines Brahmanensohnes im alten Indien. Als Wahrheit Suchender begegnet er dem Buddha persönlich, verlässt ihn aber wieder, da ihm, wie er sagt, auch eine erlesene Lehre nicht die eigene Lebenserfahrung ersetzen könne. 1946 bekam Hesse den Nobelpreis für Literatur verliehen. Siddhartha war später besonders zu Zeiten der Hippie- und Studentenbewegung der 1960er Jahre ein viel gelesenes Buch



В Вене основание первой известной( в смысле признанной) Буддийской общины произошло в 1923 году.  В Швейцарии, хотя уже к началу века были единичные активные буддисты, но до появления обьединенной буддийской общины Швейцарии в Цюрихе в 1942 году прошло время.
Буддизм получит внедрение и в немецкую литературу. Помимо некоторых произведений Райнер Мария Рильке  в период между 1905 и 1908 годами особенно известными станут произведения Германна Гессе. От своего путешествия по Азии он получит крайне критическое отношение к тамошним буддистским реальностям, но будет впечатлён биографией Будды. В своём романе " Сиддхарта" , появившемся в 1922 году и ставшем между тем классикой мирового значения, он повествует историю сына брахмина в древней Индии. Как искатель истины, встречается он с Буддой, но покидает его,  так как Будда ему ответил, что даже самое сокровенное Учение не заменит его собственного опыта жизни. В 1946 году Гессе удостоился Нобелевской Премии по литературе. В 1960 годах, в период движения хиппи и студенческого движения произведение " Сиддхарта" будет очень востребованным.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

....hier der von Kalmükischen Flüchtlingen kurz nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg nahe München gegründete Tempel Thegchen Chö Ling. Die meisten der weniger als 1000 Kalmüken wanderten 1951/52 un die USA aus.

Сразу после Второй мировой Войны калмыцкие беженцы основали храм Тегчен Чёлинг возле Мюнхена . Большинство их тех калмыков, которых насчитывалось менее 1000 человек, выехало в 1951-52 годах в США. ( калмыцкий Тулку из тех калмыков, видимо)


(Тэгчен Чёлинг дейтсвует и сейчас возле Мюнхена.)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> вообще, давайте, без нацобид. А то переродимся как раз в те национальности, котолрых хотим обидеть , по азкону кармы именно так и поулчится.


А я думаю, почему многие так американцев ругают, пиндосами их называют и пр.  :Big Grin:  Скрытый расчет переродиться в богатых и сытых Штатах)

----------

Sucheeinennick (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Возможно и родятся, но как раз в тех американцев и в таких американцев, кого в 100 раз больше ругать, презирать будут. Мы тут сами смеёмся, те, у кого в эмиграции сразу всё нормально пошло, (не секрет, что люди мучаются, эмиграция стоит обычно жизни 1 поколения), что жили раньше в европе. Я не говорю про себя, хотя вероятность того, что была революционеркой когда-то среднего масштаба, довольно высока. Как-то без свидетельств и ьбез единого документа умудрилась же исользовать все частные протестантские и католические детсады и школы Австрии. Или у ребёнка имелись хорошие кармические свя\зи с европой. А если взять рядолм со мной пример: приехала девочка бурятка, Машенька, даже 10 лет не прошло. почему -то родители решили учить современному балету в Австрии. Прям удивилась я, что не в Париже. Тут учатся вокалу, в школах музыки, дипломатии, международной юриспруденции, бизнесу международному, медицине. Всё. остальные дипломы можно забыть. Простите, теологии ещё. Какими-то немыслимыми поворотами судьбы, вдруг Машенька оказывается из балетной школы в моделях. На всю Вену, единственный вьетнамец, не знаю его имени, сорри, не интересуюсь миром моды, хотя\ он один из самых известных модельеров Европы, почти насильно уговаривает её идти в свои модели! не проходит и 10 лет, Машенька эта, становится самой влиятельной женщиной Подиума. выходит замуж за владельца Фешн ТВ, и теперь все модели мира , все кутюрье кланяются и зависят от мнения Машеньки, и все миллирадерши Европы приглашают Машеньку на свои приёмы. Девочке всего 25 лет, иногда она оказывает честь появиться на приёмах в Китцбюле, по-бурятски избегает камер, фамилия девочки- Могсолова или Мосголова, путаю всегда. Всё происходит на глазах у нас, начиная с приезда и до превращения в суперзвезду европейского масштаба и жену миллиардера, перед которой кланяется весь цвет европы. и как это понять? Второй случай, супруга ещё одного миллиардера Хаммера, был такой Арнолдьд Хаммер после революции бывал в России часто, -бурятка, тоже тихо по-бурятски разьезжает по миру, ведёт дела Хаммеров. Живёт в Цюрихе. Есть 3 графини, степные бурятки - носительницы европейских гербов- как понять? Одна из Дрюонов- никому неизвестная бурятка, как вынесло? Эти -то вообще ничего не делали, тольтко замуж вышли!Видимо, положено так по карме, хоть за печкой сиди, хоить в степи родись! Карма прошлых жизней, ничем не можем обьяснить. мы-то тут пашем, по-европейски пашем, как и положено по карме. Видимо, боролись за права людей тут в каких-то прошлых жизнях. Вот и продолжаем. От кармы не убежишь, догонит всё равно, в любом обличье. Так что...давайте жить дружно, а то переродимся в Африке, уж лучше как-нибудь сделать свои заявки сейчас, да получше. :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Возможно и родятся, но как раз в тех американцев и в таких американцев, кого в 100 раз больше ругать, презирать будут. Мы тут сами смеёмся, те, у кого в эмиграции сразу всё нормально пошло, (не секрет, что люди мучаются, эмиграция стоит обычно жизни 1 поколения), что жили раньше в европе. Я не говорю про себя, хотя вероятность того, что была революционеркой когда-то среднего масштаба, довольно высока. Как-то без свидетельств и ьбез единого документа умудрилась же исользовать все частные протестантские и католические детсады и школы Австрии. Или у ребёнка имелись хорошие кармические свя\зи с европой. А если взять рядолм со мной пример: приехала девочка бурятка, Машенька, даже 10 лет не прошло. почему -то родители решили учить современному балету в Австрии. Прям удивилась я, что не в Париже. Тут учатся вокалу, в школах музыки, дипломатии, международной юриспруденции, бизнесу международному, медицине. Всё. остальные дипломы можно забыть. Простите, теологии ещё. Какими-то немыслимыми поворотами судьбы, вдруг Машенька оказывается из балетной школы в моделях. На всю Вену, единственный вьетнамец, не знаю его имени, сорри, не интересуюсь миром моды, хотя\ он один из самых известных модельеров Европы, почти насильно уговаривает её идти в свои модели! не проходит и 10 лет, Машенька эта, становится самой влиятельной женщиной Подиума. выходит замуж за владельца Фешн ТВ, и теперь все модели мира , все кутюрье кланяются и зависят от мнения Машеньки, и все миллирадерши Европы приглашают Машеньку на свои приёмы. Девочке всего 25 лет, иногда она оказывает честь появиться на приёмах в Китцбюле, по-бурятски избегает камер, фамилия девочки- Могсолова или Мосголова, путаю всегда. Всё происходит на глазах у нас, начиная с приезда и до превращения в суперзвезду европейского масштаба и жену миллиардера, перед которой кланяется весь цвет европы. и как это понять? Второй случай, супруга ещё одного миллиардера Хаммера, был такой Арнолдьд Хаммер после революции бывал в России часто, -бурятка, тоже тихо по-бурятски разьезжает по миру, ведёт дела Хаммеров. Живёт в Цюрихе. Есть 3 графини, степные бурятки - носительницы европейских гербов- как понять? Одна из Дрюонов- никому неизвестная бурятка, как вынесло? Эти -то вообще ничего не делали, тольтко замуж вышли!Видимо, положено так по карме, хоть за печкой сиди, хоить в степи родись! Карма прошлых жизней, ничем не можем обьяснить. мы-то тут пашем, по-европейски пашем, как и положено по карме. Видимо, боролись за права людей тут в каких-то прошлых жизнях. Вот и продолжаем. От кармы не убежишь, догонит всё равно, в любом обличье. Так что...давайте жить дружно, а то переродимся в Африке, уж лучше как-нибудь сделать свои заявки сейчас, да получше.


Раньше у нас были ежедневные сводки из личной жизни и светской хроники только из Италии, теперь еще и из Австрии  :Wink:  Люди подсаживаются на твиттер?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Раньше у нас были ежедневные сводки из личной жизни и светской хроники только из Италии, теперь еще и из Австрии  Люди подсаживаются на твиттер?


Нет, я про карму. Про тех, у кого кармические дела продолжаются. Сводками не занимаюсь, звёзды меня не интресуют, хотя рядом их много. Супруга градоначальника столицы тоже рядом тут. Поди, карма тоже. Скульптор есть один, самый востребованный в европе, намдаков , тот уж точно интресен, ему гражданство Италии автоматически давали, не берёт ведь, хотя виллу в подарок возле Пизы взял. Думаем, поди, боится переодиться в Италии. Вот ещё пример. Есть над чем нам тут раздумывать по-бурятски по карме бытовой. И что с детьми нашими думаем. Мы-то вроде , надеюсь, переодимся в бурятах, есть наджеда такая, молимся, Бурятию не хаем. Ламам своим поклоняемся, Сангху свою уважаем. На Родину обязательно ездим. Что можем, всё почитаем. Потму есть надежда. Кстати, тут от вас, сравнив, узнала, что каждая молитва по-бурятски в самом начале звучит по-другому..Для мирян молитва у нас начинается "Верую". " Верую Будде, Верую высшим Ламам, то есть Учителям, Верую Книге Священных Текстов, то есть Учению, "Бурсан хуварагуудта ЭТИГЭНЭБ", есть и четвёртое, кто бы сказал, как по-русски это звучит. Вот оно начало всех молитв.  ещё у меня везде записано "бурхандаа, ламануудтааа, хуварагуудтаа,Номдоо, то есть прям, моим, как бы, ламам Сангхи, моему Бурхану, "моему всему"  у меня всю жизнь звучало, во как здорово молитвы записаны от руки. зато как убеждающе, как сокровенно ...Вот как. И слова Прибежище не звучит, так как "ВЕРУЮ". Если ошибка, то хорошая ошибка. Не ругать мою тетрадь, она действующая,  :Big Grin: по ней намолено дольше, чем вы на свете прожили. Я как та бабка с зубом собаки.

" бурсан хуварагуудтаа"- надо же понимать, что всем , кто в монахи ушёл поклоняюсь....вот как , так что всем монахзам , кто в буддизм ушёл поклоняюсь. И Топпреу , и всем остальным, независимо от школы , всем поклоняюсь, получается. Если шире смотреть. Так что, монахи, не обижайтесь, оказывается, все в молитву включены. :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Просто никогда не понимал женщин, зачем они украшают повествование второстепенными деталями, которые не имеют никакого отношения к содержанию разговора. И такие детали из личной жизни и т.п. могут составлять до 95% разговора  :Wink: 




> Нет, я про карму.


А что касается заслуг, то конечно здоровье, положение в обществе, богатство, выгодный брак - это главным образом плоды заслуг, обретенных в прошлых рождениях. Вот сутта про пользу накопления заслуг женщинами http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Sucheeinennick (20.06.2012), Нико (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

«Родившись в хорошей семье и выйдя замуж за мужчину из хорошей семьи, пребывая дома без соперницы, выносив сыновей, пусть я буду управлять мужем!» - такова пятая ситуация, которой легко достичь женщине, совершавшей накопление заслуг.
Таковы пять ситуаций, которых легко достичь женщине, совершавшей накопление заслуг».


очень тяжелая карма у женщин тогда. Просто идеал. Эти 5 пожеланий никогда ни у кого не исполняются, кроме английской королевы, видимо, лучше молиться, чтобы родиться хорошим мужчиной, в хорошей семье, не имея сперников, родить сыновей, и управлять женой. Это легче будет. Правда, удастся Меркель и Тэтчер.

----------

Топпер- (22.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Евреи в буддизме много сделали. Хотя бы переводили на языки много. Тоже огромный вклад.
> 
> 1933 war es noch möglich, den ersten Europäischen Buddhistischen Kongress in Berlin zu veranstalten (initiiert übrigens von einem NSDAP-Mitglied). Nicht lange danach verließen die ersten Buddhisten jüdischer Herkunft das Land Siegmund Feniger (Nyânaponika
> 
> В 1933 году в Берлине ещё было возможным организовать первый Европейский конгресс буддистов.( по инициативе одного члена Нац.-соц партии). Незадолго после того страну покидают первые буддисты  еврейского происхождения, Зигмунд Фенигер( монах Нянапоника).


Так. Давайте уже определимся  :Big Grin: 
Я ничего не имею против евреев, монголов. Других рас и национальностей.
Про евреев - это была просто шутка. 

Я не расист  :Smilie:  Но русских люблю безумно

----------


## Pema Sonam

> .. видимо, лучше молиться, чтобы родиться хорошим мужчиной, в хорошей семье, не имея сперников, родить сыновей, и управлять женой.


Мне кажется,лучше практиковать,накапливать заслуги и молиться так: 'Да встречусь я с учением Будды сразу после рождения и буду обладать свободой практиковать Дхарму должным образом.'

----------

Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Эта клятва в каждой молитве. Каждый и должен накапливать заслуги, если не хотят нараьботок плохих по карме. кажды йи практикует. тут я прочитала где-то, что даже 5 минут разрешается, вот как! я всю жизнь думала, что молиться минут 30 ежелдневно и то мало! а тут 5 минут!

----------

Топпер- (22.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

5 минут может быть достаточно, если они, эти пять минут, наполнены смыслом.И вообще, хватит тут уже разделять национальности "по принципу". Все мы одинаково едим, спим и какаем.  Рождаемся и умираем. Не мне Вам говорить.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Так. Давайте уже определимся 
> Я ничего не имею против евреев, монголов. Других рас и национальностей.
> Про евреев - это была просто шутка. 
> 
> Я не расист  Но русских люблю безумно


нужно ко всем относиться ровно. так как все мы уже были тут, и не всем везёт родиться в  стране с Учением, Но все. когда-нибудь придут к Учению, правда, как всегда, вопрос времени. Будем оскорблять и  ругать национальности, презирать, так переодиться в наказание худшими представителями тех национальностей- это уж. занет, никому не пожелаю. У всех национальностей есть гедостатки, у всех народов есть карма. У всех разная. Так что....бурятам переродиться в русских- вероятность очень большая. и наоборот. Но, если пвезёт, то переодимся в своих народах. Если заслужим. есть ведь те, кто много жизней в своих народах переождается. Надо бы как-то заслужить.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> 5 минут может быть достаточно, если они, эти пять минут, наполнены смыслом.И вообще, хватит тут уже разделять национальности "по принципу". Все мы одинаково едим, спим и какаем.  Рождаемся и умираем. Не мне Вам говорить.



да, одинаково окажемся в сансаре. Одинаково, Точно. Я и не разделяю, как раз я не разделяю.

----------

Нико (20.06.2012)

----------

